# Material for tying vines



## dwhill40 (Jul 6, 2014)

Lesson learned #432. The garden ties I have been using are harming my vines. I was using a twist tie that appeared to be soft enough and tying the vines loosely but they grow so fast this time of year this is not working.

Can anyone share their preferred material for tying vines that will allow the vines to expand without cutting off the flow?


----------



## GreginND (Jul 6, 2014)

I use a tapener gun for my vines. Works great and is really quick.

If you google that you should find plenty of sources.


----------



## Larryh86GT (Jul 6, 2014)

I've been using nylon cable ties the past couple years.


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 6, 2014)

Green Vinyl Tie Tape for me.


----------



## Logwerx (Jul 6, 2014)

I like to use velcro straps, then I can adjust them as the year goes on.


----------



## grapeman (Jul 7, 2014)

I use rubber tab ties for the heavier work. There is a variety of sizes. http://www.orchardvalleysupply.com/ovsstore/pc/Rubber-Band-Ties-42p74.htm
I also use the tapener gun with similar tape to what ibglowin uses, but the guns get finicky after a lot of use.


----------



## spaniel (Jul 11, 2014)

I use zip ties from the auto parts store. You do need to use them with care to make sure you don't constrict the fine. But they are cheap and locally available.


----------



## Brian2412 (Jul 11, 2014)

I use the tie tape and tapener gun. Works awesome!


----------



## UBB (Jul 11, 2014)

grapeman;519113[B said:


> ]I use rubber tab ties for the heavier work. There is a variety of sizes. [/B]http://www.orchardvalleysupply.com/ovsstore/pc/Rubber-Band-Ties-42p74.htm
> I also use the tapener gun with similar tape to what ibglowin uses, but the guns get finicky after a lot of use.



This is what I use as well


----------



## garymc (Jul 14, 2014)

I use cable ties, but they do the same thing eventually. I set them loose to allow for the vine to grow, but eventually when the tendrils grab the wires I go back and cut the cable ties.


----------



## ThePlantGuy978 (Jul 14, 2014)

ibglowin said:


> Green Vinyl Tie Tape for me.



For me that is the ONLY way to go.
I have been using this tape for years and never had a problem with it!!!

Hans
www.MuscadinesAndMore.com


----------



## HillPeople (Jul 14, 2014)

This is about all we use now:
http://www.orchardvalleysupply.com/ovsstore/pc/AgriFlex-Tube-Tie-c105.htm


----------

